# Rear bagger mesh vs solid container?



## 40flier (Apr 24, 2010)

What are the advantages of mesh containers on a rear bagger? Increased air flow and less clogging of the chute?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have no idea, but wanted to welcome you to the forum anyways! Someone here will have more info for you though!


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

Mesh is lighter, but once the bag is full, no air is going past the mesh any ways. So there really is no advantage there.


----------



## 40flier (Apr 24, 2010)

Guess I should have thought about that, thanks for the reply and hospitality!

Waiting for the recovery also!

40f






flman said:


> Mesh is lighter, but once the bag is full, no air is going past the mesh any ways. So there really is no advantage there.


----------



## calrec (Aug 7, 2011)

My guess is there's enough air flow through the bag/leaves to allow at least some air flow? 
I have a single bagger myself.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The baggers with mesh bags generally don't have vents built into the cover (at least not as many). The ones with solid tubs have a vent in the cover. The mesh is just a cheaper and lighter way to build a bagger that many manufacturers have gone to. The solid tubs are easier to empty in my opinion as you can grab onto them easier than a flimsy bag, and the tubs pour out better than a bag that collapses on you. Plus, when you get rid of the mower and bagger, you can save the tubs as storage bins or trash cans. We have a couple old Ariens bins around the farm that we use as trash cans.


----------



## calrec (Aug 7, 2011)

'Just for grins' I'm thinking of adapting my Snapper single bagger to hold a pair of plastic clothes hampers with grain bags in them. (Hairbrained ideal?) Airflow engineering needs to be a big part. SO!

The clothes hampers are slightly tapered with plenty of perforations. Maybe the first test should be with grain bags lining those hampers? These should permit air flow similar to the factory Single Bagger with its mesh bag. I'll try to buy some at a nearby grain mill

The experiment won't destroy the factory setup but include a sub frame to support these new 'bags'. will study factory twin bag setups to see what I can learn. Objective = a pair of smaller collecting 'bins'? that catch grass but don't collapse. (Wish me luck).


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I have 2 MTD's with the 'fabric' bags and metal frame - theyre easier to store when not in use ( fold flat), they can take a beating tho - have a craftsman style bagger that fits my murrays - i believe came with the plastic bins - i bot the setup for $10 and didnt have the bags, looks like a cheeper univesral setup ( lower grade plastic) - ive looked for plastic garbage cans that could work, havent found any the right size, might end up modding something to fit to use it - picked up a complete brand new ZTR husquavarna 2 bin bagger for $30 from Lowes ( retails for $350!) - ill adapt that to something when i get a chance.

Cant ever have enough tractors with baggers, specially if the price is right.

Either bagger should vent reguardless- they both arent a 'sealed' unit , the MTD mesh bags both fill up full and pretty fast, just attach by sitting on 2 metal pins - the other style baggers just sit on round metal bars - so should just be able to slide them out w/o lifting them.


Clogging of the chute depends on amount of material flowing thru, sometimes they just clog - if the grass/leaves are wet, it will clog easier, tends to flow better when totally dry.


----------



## calrec (Aug 7, 2011)

Same here on finding trash cans to fit the bagger. Would be cool if one of the Dollar stores had sometging that would fit. Right now I'm out of commission trying to get over poison ivy


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Calrec : Replacement bins are expensive - the bagger is a 'universal' type for craftsman tractors ( AYP) - i saw some at sears for like $40 each - ill make something before i spend that much .

Ive considered making my own brackets out of steel for the top, then maybe search for some heavy canvas tarp material - ill see what i can find , itd be nice to get a set, but im not desperate ( with 2 other bagger setups).

Poison ivy- i can get the stuff just by looking at it , takes forever to get rid of it too....


----------



## calrec (Aug 7, 2011)

*Bagging Engineering; Continued*

Well on the downside of the poison oak I encountered a week ago.  Dr. told my wife this morning it takes about a month for the immune system to fully recover i.e. reset.

Maybe I'll get back into the bagger project. I love mechanical challenges. 

I'll be following what you're doing also.


----------

